# Master Slave Steuerung



## TimoK (22 September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Baustein, der über eine Strommessung ein Relaisausgang schaltet. Ich habe das Ganze bis jetzt nur in klein z.B. in Staubsaugern gefunden, die sich einschalten, wenn z.B. eine Säge daran angeschlossen und benutzt wird.

Wo oder unter welchem Namen finde ich sowas?

Besten Dank,

Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2008)

Hallo Timo,
in gross kenne ich das von Höcker-Polytechnik, die haben das für Absauganlagen.
In klein sitzt so etwas in Festo Staubsauger, die haben sogar eine Steckdose für die Säge eingebaut.

gruss Helmut


----------



## MSB (22 September 2008)

Also ich kenne sowas von
- Frieters http://www.frieters.com nennt sich bei denen Frietomat
- Ziehl http://www.ziehl.de zu finden unter "Steuerungen"

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kieler (22 September 2008)

*Google hilft*

Suche doch mal bei Google unter dem Begriff "Stromrelais". Das ist glaube ich was Du suchst.

Habe jetzt z.B von Eltako
http://www.eas-y.de/artikel/eltako-stromrelais-ar12-001-230v0-1-25a-1u-16a-22001230.html

gefunden. Gibt es aber von verschiedenen Herstellern und ist recht gängig.

Kieler


----------



## TimoK (22 September 2008)

Danke,
das Wort Stromrelais fehlte mir, um das Passende zu finden...

Gruss
Timo


----------

